
Why Rapid7 Is Shutting Down Its Offices on October 20 - tigrella
http://tugg.org/news/2016/9/14/tgb-2016-why-rapid7-is-shutting-down-its-offices-for-tech-gives-back
======
tigrella
Rapid7’s Chief People Officer and culture architect, Christina Luconi,
spearheaded the company’s decision to shut down their offices for the entire
day on October 20th to participate in Tech Gives Back.

